# BOSS?



## AlaskanShepherdess (Jan 1, 2011)

I've been looking for a nutritional analysis of BOSS, in my readings people have mentioned that BOSS was high in either copper or selenium I forget, yet the only nutritional analysis that I have found, made no mention of either. Can anyone help? Perhaps you have a bag with an analysis that you can share?

How much should I give? I was reading that it was recommended 1/2 C a day for horses so I'm thinking like tbs a day for my ND's.


----------



## Our7Wonders (Jan 2, 2011)

My current bag is small, doesn't have an analysis, so I can't help.

I give a fair amount of BOSS to my girls - they each get 1/3 cup in the morning and 1/3 cup in the evening.  They get hot soaked beet pulp mixxed with it along with their other supplements.


----------



## freemotion (Jan 2, 2011)

Some people say it is high in selenium, but that is only possible if it is grown in a selenium rich area.  I wonder if they are getting BOSS mixed up with BoSE, a selenium injection.


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Jan 2, 2011)

nope. i think there is something to it.. i did a quick check and this is what i found:

http://www.sunflowernsa.com/uploads/Power_of_SunflowerSeeds.pdf

specifically for people:
Copper helps your body carry oxygen to red
blood cells and produce energy in the cells.
Copper is also a vital part of some antioxidant
enzymes in the body, thus protecting you from
oxidative stress.While a copper deficiency is
rare, this trace mineral is essential to an
energy-rich life.
 Youll find about 25% of the Daily Value
for copper in one ounce of sunflower seeds.

so i was wondering how that would translate into goats.. hummmm....

i'll keep digging.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Jan 2, 2011)

I dont really think you will find a nutritional lable for goats per se.  They are readily avail at any feed store..or even Walmart.  I would probally just read the bag when you see it.  And as stated...it will really depend on the soil it is grown in as for mineral contents.  

BOSS is a brand of black oil sunflower seeds.  They say it will help with coat conditions and milking does by raising butterfat content.  As the butterfat content..I have never found that to be true. ????   But it is good for thier coats.

But mine really dont eat them...they always leave em..so I dont bother..they are pickey.  

But with any feed and goats...I recomend introducing them slowly and I would'nt get them alot of them...1/4 c a feeding and mix well with grain.
They can cause digestive issues if they eat to much.

Good luck and as I said..just grab a bag and read the label...cuz there not really labled for goats suppliment so I dont think your gonna find that info.  Unless you look under bird food???  That might help..cuz I think thats what there labled for.


----------



## Our7Wonders (Jan 2, 2011)

Also, somthing to consider.  It's sometimes difficult to get sunflower seeds grown in the US.  I don't know if that applies to *black oiled* as well, but it took Azure some searching to find the regular kind domestically, most were grown in Asia.  So all that to say, it might be tough trying to figure out what kind of soil they were grown in.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Jan 2, 2011)

Our7Wonders said:
			
		

> Also, somthing to consider.  It's sometimes difficult to get sunflower seeds grown in the US.  I don't know if that applies to *black oiled* as well, but it took Azure some searching to find the regular kind domestically, most were grown in Asia.  So all that to say, it might be tough trying to figure out what kind of soil they were grown in.


Great point!!!  I grow my own!! It works best...I get the giant ones and I just put the whole plant, flower and all...but they seem to eat everything but the seeds...my guys just are not big fans???  

I try though!!


----------



## Our7Wonders (Jan 2, 2011)

> ...my guys just are not big fans???


My girls would eat the whole bag if given the opportunity - funny how different they all can be.


----------



## AlaskanShepherdess (Jan 2, 2011)

ohiofarmgirl said:
			
		

> nope. i think there is something to it.. i did a quick check and this is what i found:
> 
> http://www.sunflowernsa.com/uploads/Power_of_SunflowerSeeds.pdf
> 
> ...


That was a great link, thanks! Looks like BOSS will be the next thing I add to their diets. I have a feeling my girls will love it, but my dad has some that I can borrow and try out. 

I look forward to more research that you find!

How important is Organic BOSS? I want to eventually grow all of mine but I'm not sure if I even can here yet with our 4 month growing season.  And of course since our soil is selenium deficient then it would not be high in se. I'm not sure yet if AK's copper deficiency is a deficiency, or too much iron in the soil and groundwater.


----------



## Our7Wonders (Jan 2, 2011)

I have not been able to find organic BOSS.  I can find organic sunflower seeds (not in the shell), but not black oil sunflower seeds in the shell - at least in my area.  I'm not interested in getting any of my feed sources through the interenet - too many variables.  Outside of what I get through Azure I want all my feed to be accessible locally.  I do order for some supplements and meds though.

So, all that to say,  with all our own food as well as animal foods, I go organic when I can and when it's cost effective and with everything else I chose the best options conveniently available.


----------



## freemotion (Jan 2, 2011)

Great link, OFG!  I may have to add sunflower seeds to my garden list...


----------



## theawesomefowl (Sep 21, 2011)

Sorry to resurrect this old thread, but I am have a stupid question abut BOSS: you usually feed it in the shell, right?  Because I have been giving my sheep and goat a small amount of the BOSS sold for wild bird feed in the shells (to tempt them into the pasture lol) and just wanted to clarify.


----------



## freemotion (Sep 21, 2011)

Yes, shells and all!  Ya done good!


----------



## theawesomefowl (Sep 21, 2011)

freemotion said:
			
		

> Yes, shells and all!  Ya done good!


Whew, thank you! I felt like an idiot afterwards when I searched "BOSS" and found the answer....


----------



## Hobby Farm (Sep 28, 2011)

I know BOSS are high in fat and vitamin E.  They do give my girls a lovely coat, and I believe vit E aids in milk production.  The grain ration I feed is 9% BOSS.


----------

